# Topics > Toys >  Robodub, live-action game using robots and drones, Robodub Inc., Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robodub Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Robodub Video

Published on Feb 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robodub: Gamifying Robots and Drones

Published on May 12, 2015




> These battling car robots pack an Intel Edison and debilitating IR blasters. Beat your friends and post the results online!

----------


## Airicist

Live-Action gaming with drones: Robodub | Meet the Makers | Intel

Published on Jul 21, 2015




> Robodub is a live-action game using robots and drones, mixing elements of traditional console gaming, allowing users to “tag” each other using IR emitters and sensors powered by Intel technology. CEO and founder, Parminder Devsi, believes that “it’s the essential human spirit to have fun with whatever is at our disposal”, and is driven to explore the space between cutting-edge tech and friendly competition.

----------

